# sales pipeline



## Royten

Field and topic:
Estoy traduciendo un programa al español y necesito escoger la mejor palabra para Pipeline de Ventas.
Your current Sales pipeline shows to be at $300,000.
Gracias por adelantado.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Your current Sales pipeline shows $300,000 worth of leads for 3rd Quarter.


----------



## jose23morales

Pipeline-----> Tuberías de distribución. 

Pipeline es un término utilizado también en UNIX (Computacion) y se define como un juego de procesos encadenados por su nivel de salida/corriente.

En este caso se puede estar refiriendo al juego de ventas o conjunto de ventas. No me dedico a la administración pero puede que esto te ayude a entender la idea general. Suerte.


----------



## lauranazario

Royten said:
			
		

> Your current Sales pipeline shows $300,000 worth of leads for 3rd Quarter.


Hola Royten... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Partiendo de la premisa de que en mercadeo/ventas, "pipeline" significa: _A direct channel by which information is privately transmitted._ *Fuente*

...pues entonces tu frase traduciría así:
Your current Sales pipeline shows $300,000 worth of leads for 3rd Quarter = *Tu/Su canal actual de ventas muestra/fuentes actuales de ventas muestran $300,000 en prospectos para el tercer trimestre*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Eugin

Hola, Royten, en esta vuelta, me inclino más por la opción que brindó josé morales, ya que en mi Glosario para el Traductor de Orellana aparece _pipeline_ como "*inventario" *(proyectos) o como "*conducto*" (información).

"_Su actual proyecto/ conducto de ventas alcanzan los $300,000_" (no estoy muy segura de la traducción de la frase, pero al menos te ofrezco la traducción de la palabra...). Regards!!!


----------



## Royten

Alguien me recomendó esta traducción: tenía un embudo de ventas de $300,000. Lo cual hace sentido.


----------



## lauranazario

Royten said:
			
		

> Alguien me recomendo esta traduccion:
> tenia un embudo de ventas de $300,000. Lo cual hace sentido.


Muy buenas la anotaciones de Eugin.  Excelentes alternativas para tu consideración, Royten.

Ahora bien, lo de "embudo" sí que NO me encaja de ninguna forma en "español neutro" (libre de regionalismos en extremo desconocidos en otras partes del mundo hispano).

Veamos si hay más comentarios sobre "embudo".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sungirl

¡Hola!
Una sugerencia para la traducción de: 
Your current Sales pipeline shows $300,000 worth of leads for 3rd Quarter.
Es:
Tu actual filtro de ventas muestra $300.000 de valor de los prospectos para el tercer cuatrimestre.

¡Saludos!


----------



## abeltio

Los prospectos de ventas en su cartera para  el tercer trimestre alcanzan los 300K.


----------



## psicutrinius

"In the pipeline" significa algo así como "en tránsito", literalmente. En el caso real, de un tubo, lo que está en la "pipeline" es lo que, si cerramos la válvula del principio, saldría por la del final.

Aplicando esta idea aquí, se trataría de "las ventas para entrega en el tercer trimestre", pero en este caso me sobra el "leads"...


----------



## El Gabacho

Gracias a lauranazario por compartir su fuente. Sin embargo, hablando como una persona con experiencia en las ventas en los Estados Unidos, me inclino más bien por la definición 5 de la fuente que nos comparte lauranazario:
*in the pipeline, *a._Informal_. in the process of being developed, provided, or completed; in the works; under way. 


"Your current Sales pipeline shows to be at $300,000."

Yo me inclino por decir algo así:
 Tus actividades de ventas iniciadas muestran un potencial de $300,000.

Ahora, estoy ignorando completamente la frase sales pipeline y traduciendo el significado esencial de la frase. Si alguien tiene una manera de traducir la frase sales pipeline, me gustaría mucho conocerla.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

El significado de pipeline parece estar entendido, qué les parece expresarlo como "flujo", por el contexto creo que quedaría bien.

 Your current Sales pipeline shows to be at $300,000
"Tu/su actual flujo de ventas muestran ...>"


----------



## luzgelida

lauranazario said:


> Muy buenas la anotaciones de Eugin.  Excelentes alternativas para tu consideración, Royten.
> 
> Ahora bien, lo de "embudo" sí que NO me encaja de ninguna forma en "español neutro" (libre de regionalismos en extremo desconocidos en otras partes del mundo hispano).
> 
> Veamos si hay más comentarios sobre "embudo".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Hola a todos!

En Argentina la palabra "embudo" significa "funnel'. Creo que se están confundiendo los conceptos de "sales pipeline" y "sales funnel". Como Argentina yo diría que, para este último caso, la traducción como "embudo de ventas" es legítima.

Saludos!


----------

